# Dish picks up 10 VOOM channels



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm suprised no one has mentioned it yet.

DISH Network Expands High-Definition Package with Addition of VOOM Programming; Lineup Will Include 10 Original VOOM HD Channels

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--April 29, 2005--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NasdaqISH) announced that its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service will expand its high-definition television (HDTV) package by adding 10 original VOOM HD networks, expected to be available May 1, 2005. With the addition of these originals to its current slate of HD programming, DISH Network further establishes itself as the leader in high-definition TV.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Man this is way cool. Sounds like no increase in the HD Pack (at least for now). But where the heck are they going to find room on 110/119?????

i still have my old 61.5 Dish standing by just in case!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This IS good news, and almost nearly exactly as I had predicted a year ago.

9476 - RUSH HD
9472 - Gallery HD
9570 - Rave HD
9478 - Ultra HD
9471 - Equator HD
9481 - Monsters HD
9474 - Animania HD
9480 - Majestic HD
9479 - Guy TV HD
9482 - HD News

I'm a happy camper. As of May 1, E* will be the HD leader. :icon_da: :icon_da:

*DISH Network Expands High-Definition Package with Addition of VOOM Programming; Lineup Will Include 10 Original VOOM HD Channels*

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--April 29, 2005--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NasdaqISH) announced that its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service will expand its high-definition television (HDTV) package by adding 10 original VOOM HD networks, expected to be available May 1, 2005. With the addition of these originals to its current slate of HD programming, DISH Network further establishes itself as the leader in high-definition TV.

The 10 VOOM HD networks will include RUSH HD, Gallery HD, Rave HD, Ultra HD, Equator HD, Monsters HD, Animania HD, Majestic HD, HD News and Guy TV HD. These networks will give viewers a high-def experience in such entertainment categories as science fiction, fashion, travel, music concerts and more.

"The addition of these original channels makes the DISH Network high definition package the best in the pay-TV industry," said Eric Sahl, vice president of programming for EchoStar. "With programming offering the finest clarity and resolution, customers enjoy a better TV watching experience."

Customers can sign a one-year agreement and receive six free months of HD programming with high-definition receivers in up to two rooms at no charge. For a limited time, those who sign up can also receive more than 180 standard definition channels for only $19.99 a month for the first three months, plus a free DVR upgrade, with next-day installation.

For more information on DISH Network, visit www.dishnetwork.com, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), or contact your local DISH Network retailer. For downloadable, print quality images of DISH Network equipment, installations or the DISH Network logo, visit www.dishnetwork.com/content/aboutus/presskit/print/index.shtml.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> Man this is way cool. Sounds like no increase in the HD Pack (at least for now). But where the heck are they going to find room on 110/119?????
> 
> i still have my old 61.5 Dish standing by just in case!


If only their was a spare satellite sitting up there that had nothing to do in a few days...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Rainbow-1?

Space for lease?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Ahh yes, I understand now Obi Wan....


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Why do they not mention what satellite they will be on?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Other thing is troublesome. "expected to be available May 1, 2005" to whom? Subscribers or DISH Network.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

ehren said:


> Why do they not mention what satellite they will be on?


Because for a general press release it isn't really necessary. Investors and 99% of their potential subscribers don't care what satellite it is on. Investors just want to make money, and subscribers just want their HD.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

"Customers can sign a one-year agreement and receive six free months of HD programming with high-definition receivers in up to two rooms at no charge. For a limited time, those who sign up can also receive more than 180 standard definition channels for only $19.99 a month for the first three months, *plus a free DVR upgrade, with next-day installation*."

Does this mean I can upgrade from my 921 to a 942?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a 942 coming in today for inventory that just might not make it to inventory. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Sure hope I don't have to pay for a 61.5 Dish.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

cdru said:


> I'm suprised no one has mentioned it yet...


You just did! You are the first. Someone has to be first. This time, it's your turn.

I got the E* email 3 minutes after you posted the news.

Congratulations!


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Other thing is troublesome. "expected to be available May 1, 2005" to whom? Subscribers or DISH Network.


I guess this means that there hasn't been any uplink or EPG activity to support these channels starting on Sunday?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://yahoo.reuters.com/financeQuo...tfh90352_2005-04-29_13-29-42_n29161813_newsml
This link includes the following statement:


> EchoStar will carry 10 Voom channels initially and carry all 21 channels by 2006, Rainbow said.


It looks like Dish *will* be the HD leader for some time to come, maybe.


----------



## STHoyt (Jan 20, 2005)

Would like to know where these will be located. Us people up in the NW have a little problem hitting the 61.5.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ehren said:


> Sure hope I don't have to pay for a 61.5 Dish.


I already have mine! Got it free a while back for tier-2 locals and HDs. 

I'm a happy camper! :icon_da:


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah and our area has locals on 121.


----------



## laker (Dec 19, 2003)

STHoyt said:


> Would like to know where these will be located. Us people up in the NW have a little problem hitting the 61.5.


I just spoke with a CSR - they don't know which satellite will be tramsmitting the signal. Their useless bit of advice was to call VOOM for more info!! I'm guessing it'll be at 61.5, bad location for me, but probably the "easiest" option for Dish.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I am assuming 61.5 and 148 will be mirrored. Or is that a problem for 148 capacity speaking?


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

ehren said:


> I am assuming 61.5 and 148 will be mirrored. Or is that a problem for 148 capacity speaking?


Been talked about for a couple of weeks...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40736&highlight=148


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

cdru said:


> I'm suprised no one has mentioned it yet.
> 
> DISH Network Expands High-Definition Package with Addition of VOOM Programming; Lineup Will Include 10 Original VOOM HD Channels
> 
> ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--April 29, 2005--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NasdaqISH) announced that its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service will expand its high-definition television (HDTV) package by adding 10 original VOOM HD networks, expected to be available May 1, 2005. With the addition of these originals to its current slate of HD programming, DISH Network further establishes itself as the leader in high-definition TV.


Has this been authenticated? I can't find anything on dish's website about it.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/050429/295205.html?.v=1


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

ehren said:


> Yeah and our area has locals on 121.


Ya, so does mine. I am running 110/119/61.5/121. It is not impossible for you to add 61.5 to your 121 setup. it's just a D300 and DPP44 away. I have yet to see a solid acknowledgment that these channels will be on 61.5 W. That would kinda leave the west coast people out in the cold unless they mirror on 148. Birds are moving around up there, I still wouldn't be too shocked if these eventually ended up at 105 or 77, though that is complete personal speculation.

And ehren, dish has been real good about providing the right equipment for expanded services at little to no cost to the user, with a contract of course. But let me ask this, did you pay for your superdish or was it free with a year of locals programming? My point exactly.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

KingLoop said:


> Has this been authenticated? I can't find anything on dish's website about it.


Get on the parent co press release page. I got the heads-up _advance_ email From E*. Is that authentic enough for you?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I really hope that these get mirrored onto 148...I have a serious tree problem with 61.5, that's going to be even worse here in about 2 weeks when the leaves come out fully...

(yes, I know all about the chainsaw option, but #1 - it's my neighbor's tree, #2 - I like my neighbor, #3 - I really like the tree...it's just in a bad place for me.)


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

There's been a ton of HD activity at 148 for some time. They've been testing several transponders with three HD channels each for some time. Not too long ago, 4 HD test channels popped up in the 90's channel range (not visible to subs). So my guess is that for now the channels will be at 148, and they will go to 61.5 as soon as Dish gets the licenses from Voom.

See ya
Tony


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Ya, so does mine. I am running 110/119/61.5/121. It is not impossible for you to add 61.5 to your 121 setup. it's just a D300 and DPP44 away. I have yet to see a solid acknowledgment that these channels will be on 61.5 W. That would kinda leave the west coast people out in the cold unless they mirror on 148. Birds are moving around up there, I still wouldn't be too shocked if these eventually ended up at 105 or 77, though that is complete personal speculation.
> 
> And ehren, dish has been real good about providing the right equipment for expanded services at little to no cost to the user, with a contract of course. But let me ask this, did you pay for your superdish or was it free with a year of locals programming? My point exactly.


Actually I just have a Dish 500


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> There's been a ton of HD activity at 148 for some time. They've been testing several transponders with three HD channels each for some time. Not too long ago, 4 HD test channels popped up in the 90's channel range (not visible to subs). So my guess is that for now the channels will be at 148, and they will go to 61.5 as soon as Dish gets the licenses from Voom.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Scott said that the MPEG4 demo at Team Summit was using HD channels from 148. I assumed those were those 4 HD channels on one TP...


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

dishbacker said:


> Scott said that the MPEG4 demo at Team Summit was using HD channels from 148. I assumed those were those 4 HD channels on one TP...


All at 1920x1080?


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Nick said:


> Get on the parent co press release page. I got the heads-up _advance_ email From E*. Is that authentic enough for you?


Oh, I see Sorry I'm kinda dim today... I see the original post comes from *Echostar * directly.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

ehren said:


> Actually I just have a Dish 500


Well then that is even easier. Sign up for your locals, get a superdish, then re-point the D500 to hit 61.5 or 148.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Don't really wanna do ANYTHING, wish they would just come in without an extra Dish.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

ehren said:


> Don't really wanna do ANYTHING, wish they would just come in without an extra Dish.


:lol: My neighbors completely agree with you! :grin: :hurah: :lol: :sure:


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

Good news, I'll stop looking at cable for a while. 

In socal, I was able to get a weak 61.5 signal at my old house, but doubt I can in my new place. I'll also be looking for 148 or something higher than 61.5.


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

Guess I need to email [email protected] to buy me a 942 pronto.... once I know if I have to get another dish or not :lol: .

Im not to fond of the second dish idea because for one im moving in a few months and I dont want to run anything new on this house.

Finally enough content to warrent paying that blasted 9.99 fee.

And Mark your tree comments had me rolling. :rolling:


----------



## balthrop (Nov 14, 2004)

IIRC, my two dish setup is 110 and 148. Will I need a 3rd dish for 61.5 and will Dish charge me for it since I subscribe to the HD Pack?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm almost certain at this point (based on a couple of things I've heard this morning) that these will be mirrored at 148 as well. Consider it rumor until it's officially announced, but I don't think that the west coast is getting left out of this one.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I really hope that these get mirrored onto 148...I have a serious tree problem with 61.5, that's going to be even worse here in about 2 weeks when the leaves come out fully...
> 
> (yes, I know all about the chainsaw option, but #1 - it's my neighbor's tree, #2 - I like my neighbor, #3 - I really like the tree...it's just in a bad place for me.)


Hey, Mark! Turn off the TV and go watch your neighbor's tree. Become one with your suroundings, or some such Henry David Thoreau BS. Hey! Thoreau's initials are *HD*!!! How cosmic is that??!! :grin:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm almost certain at this point (based on a couple of things I've heard this morning) that these will be mirrored at 148 as well. Consider it rumor until it's officially announced, but I don't think that the west coast is getting left out of this one.


I just got word that it will be on 61.5 for now, but will appear soon on 148.


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I just got word that it will be on 61.5 for now, but will appear soon on 148.


That stinks for me I was crossing my fingers on it coming to the 110 or 119 and that means I need a new dish


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I just got word that it will be on 61.5 for now, but will appear soon on 148.


That's what I'm hearing from Mark Cicero as well. 148 soon, but not at launch.  Well, I've got a 24" dish getting here on Monday that maybe will help with my tree problem. It's snowing hard enough here today anyway that working on the dishes on the roof ain't gonna happen.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Any idea of what "soon" means? Weeks, months? I can't see 61.5 from the west coast.


----------



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

From DAN At Dbsforums.com: Stay tuned for an announcement from DirecTV after Spaceway 2 is launched (June 14 is when Spaceway 2 is launched)


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

joebird said:


> Any idea of what "soon" means? Weeks, months? I can't see 61.5 from the west coast.


Even a better question... in the near future... 3-5-7 months out... will these channels remain on the wings, or will they all move to 110/119/129?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It's snowing hard enough here today anyway that working on the dishes on the roof ain't gonna happen.


Snow? :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Bama Mac (May 12, 2004)

I have the HD pack, the top 120, plus my locals. I believe I only see 119 and 110.

So does this mean I will not be able to get the new channels when they are launched on May 1?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Cool, we finally get more HD, and now the complaint is, "I need another Dish to get it?" 

I would think this would have been obvious to the blind that the wings were going to carry this and if you don't have a wing Dish, you soon will. 

The question then becomes, if you sub to the HD pack, will they offer some sort of deal for a wing dish install.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm almost certain at this point (based on a couple of things I've heard this morning) that these will be mirrored at 148 as well. Consider it rumor until it's officially announced, but I don't think that the west coast is getting left out of this one.


I'm willing to bet that both ends get them. This is exciting. Looking forward to some HD expansion.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's correct, Bama.

Scott - yup...although it's let up for now. Supposed to snow through the afternoon and night, letting up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm ready, boys, I'm ready! :sure:


----------



## Bama Mac (May 12, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> That's correct, Bama.
> 
> Scott - yup...although it's let up for now. Supposed to snow through the afternoon and night, letting up sometime tomorrow.


 Well, that just [email protected]$%%^^!!!!


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I will gladly put up another dish to look at 148! I have an extra 36" dish, just need an LNB and to do something with the switch. It's time to do a little research on how to hook up 3 dishes with Legacy LNBs.

There are some trees in my way, but I was planning on taking those out sometime in the future anyway.

Mark: You should move north! It's 70 degrees here - we have set all time highs for the last 4 days in a row. First time ever that it has been 70 in April. 

If this is global warming, then I'm all for it!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I hear you, Jim. I'm absolutely all for the global warming thing to take over myself...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Snow??? :barf: As I have stated many times in the past, snow should only be seen in pictures and on distant mountaintops. :lol: Of course watching snow (of the meteorological variety) during a good documentary in HD on Dish might not be too bad either.


----------



## ZJedi01 (Mar 5, 2004)

So for those of us that have 105 119 and 110 Superdish, who has to pay for this new Dish Pro plus 44 switch thats like $200 and who is gonig to pay for the dish and pay for the installation of the extra 61.5 dish i will need. 

I mean Im all for HD, but this has been a complaint of mine for a while with CBS-HD being on 61.5, which i never understood was not put on the 105 bird (there has to be room for at least 1 HD channel on it). I know that these new channels would not have any chance of ever fitting on one the current satelites. But I truly hope someone eventually decides...hmm maybe people are tired of having dish farms in their yards and having to have the install guy come out everytime i want to add a channel. We can put the damn satelites in space...you think they could figure out how to arrange it so that it all can be receieved by one dish and to quit having to add equipment just to receive it. If Dish/DirecTV ever want to have more customers total than cable...this is something that eventually is going to have to be solved. Its just not practical.

That being said I am so excited about the 10 new HD channels...and gonna have to figure out how to convince the wife to put another eyesore in the yard.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Guess it's time to buy an lnbf for that Dish 300 sitting in the back of the garage.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

ZJedi01 said:


> So for those of us that have 105 119 and 110 Superdish, who has to pay for this new Dish Pro plus 44 switch thats like $200 and who is gonig to pay for and pay for the installation of the extra 61.5 dish i will need.
> 
> I mean Im all for HD, but this has been a complaint of mine for a while with CBS-HD being on 61.5, which i never understood was not put on the 105 bird (there has to be room for at least 1 HD channel on it). I know that these new channels would not have any chance of ever fitting on one the current satelites. But I truly hope someone eventually decides...hmm maybe people are tired of having dish farms in their yards and having to have the install guy come out everytime i want to channel. We can put the damn satelites in space...you think they could figure out how to arrange it so that it all can be receieved by one dish and to quit having to add equipment just to receive it. If Dish/DirecTV ever want to have more customers total than cable...this is something that eventually is going to have to be solved. Its just not practical.
> 
> That being said I am so excited about the 10 new HD channels...and gonna have to figure out how to convince the wife to put another eyesore in the yard.


I think its great that Dish will not only announce the agreement but add it to a place they have capacity available. 12 months from now, it sounds like most everything will be on 110/119/129 (heck, maybe less than 12 months), but instead of making us wait until 129 is ready (and 110 has the planned gazillion spot beams for all of the locals).. they put stuff on the wings. Creates havoc for some, decisions on what to do about DPP44 switches for other, and joy for the rest that have the needed setup.

In the end, it wets the appetite to sign up with dish... and the timing couldn't be better for those Voomer's trying to decide what to do.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I found a wiring diagram on the E* page. Looks like I need to change the SW44 to an SW64 to hook up three dishes. Anybody know how much an SW64 costs?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Did I miss this information, or has it simply not been announced as to when and how these will be available to subscribers? I.e. If I'm already subscribing to the HD package, would I get these new channels automatically on 61.5, ideally without a price increase in that package?


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Jim Parker said:


> I found a wiring diagram on the E* page. Looks like I need to change the SW44 to an SW64 to hook up three dishes. Anybody know how much an SW64 costs?


http://www.dishdepot.com/
$129.99


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Slordak - 10 Voom channels May 1 @ 61.5. The other 11 in 2006.


JohnH - any uplink activity at 61.5 yet.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

I just called up retail services and believe or not, THEY HAVEN'T DETERMINED WHICH SATELLITES THE VOOM CHANNELS WILL BE BROADCAST FROM!!! You would think they would've decided that before making the announcement. Yes, it may not be necessary to mention it in a press release but should be known so that people who inquire can find it out.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll second Slordak's question... Since they moved things off 61.5 many months back, my 61.5 dish has just been roof decoration! But I still check signal strength from time to time and it lights up good, even though I see no channels from it anymore.

The hope is, when Dish goes green with the new channels... since my 61.5 is already up, and I have the HD Pack... I'll magickally see a bunch of new channels appear. Is this the way we should expect it?

Now, to the fun part... With a bunch of new channels in a few days to test-drive... how long before the "where's more HD" starts up again? Like ESPN2HD and Universal HD?

I'll start... I could live without ESPN2HD, since I have ESPNHD at least... but would love to see some of the stuff running on Universal HD... gimme that one and I can be happy for a while!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

At least. the Rockies went to LA.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Universal HD is very nice. Masters was great. 

ESPN2HD is as nice as ESPN HD. 1 NBA game there today in HD. Don't have the channel yet, but watch the backhauls occasionally.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Opinion, 61.5 is local for Voomers. First 61.5 will show the 10 HD and soon will be mirrored to either 110 or 148, then eventually all will be moved to a local spot for all.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

HDMe, you probably get 9416, 9417 and 9418 from 61.5 already, if you have a basic package. PI channels there.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnH said:


> HDMe, you probably get 9416, 9417 and 9418 from 61.5 already, if you have a basic package. PI channels there.


I stand corrected... I do remember seeing those in the episode guide when I switch to "all channels", but I don't have them in my favorites list, so I usually forget they are there..

I'll have to start over the weekend toggling to "all" to see when the new channels pop up, since it sounds like consensus is I should just see them light up at some point with the setup I already have running.


----------



## Pat A (May 29, 2002)

Jim, I'm using a SW64 to pull in 110/119/148. I have a 24" dish pointed to 148 that I put up to get DiscoveryHD (when it was there) and CBSHD. I get an average signal strenth in the 70's with the 24" so you should max out signal strength with that 36" dish.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Likely they will wait until VOOM shuts down in order to put them up on Rainbow-1(in a lease arrangement) for DISH Network subscribers.


----------



## trido (Nov 7, 2004)

ibglowin said:


> Man this is way cool. Sounds like no increase in the HD Pack (at least for now). But where the heck are they going to find room on 110/119?????
> 
> i still have my old 61.5 Dish standing by just in case!


how much work will I have if they stay at 61.5 for now to add another dish?

I have a super dish on 105,110,119 I assume I will need a new switch which one been searching the net dont see what can handle 4 sat locations to 4 sets.
also any 18" dis do what LNB.

thanks
Trido
Thinking I can do all this my self


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Trido, you will need a DPP44 switch, which means you'll have to have DishPro lnbs as well.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just got the following in an email from Dish Network


> • DISH Network leads in HD Programming - Effective April 30, 2005, the HD Pak just got better with 14 VOOM HD original channels which include RUSH HD, World Sports, Gallery HD, Auction HD, Rave, The Lab, Ultra HD, Equator HD, Monsters HD, Family Room, Animania, Majestic and more movies.


Now I am confused. This is the first time I have heard 14 channels. Is this a misprint?


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

For a Dish 500 user with a DP34 switch what will it take to hopefully receive the addtional HD channels. My dish is on 119 and 110 currently.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Just a single dp lnb and a dish pointed at 61.5, if you can see it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

14?!? That'd be even better!

dalucca - we believe that you'll need a dish looking at 61.5 in the beginning (ie Sunday) to get the channels. We're hoping very much that the channels also get mirrored to the 148 bird (which you'd have a better shot at being on the west coast) soon.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Forget it, I am not putting a 2nd Dish on the house. I could barely squeeze in the Dish 500! Guess I will be waiting. Well, unless Dish provides free installation and the dish.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I just got the following in an email from Dish Network
> 
> Now I am confused. This is the first time I have heard 14 channels. Is this a misprint?


Dish website still says 10..


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

That's right. May 1 is SUNDAY!

You lucky devils. I just sold my 811 _last night_.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I suspect that Dish will lease some TPs from R-1 at 61.5 for a while. Dish has to lease them off of R-1 since Dish is not licensed to transmit on the R-1 TPs. When the R-1 sale goes through and Dish moves R-1 to 110, E3 can be authorized to transmit on the bought TP frequencies with possible help from E4. Talk about 2 broken satellites in one location! Perhaps later on in the year they can all be moved to 129 if E5 gets approval to move there.


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

Jim Parker said:


> I found a wiring diagram on the E* page. Looks like I need to change the SW44 to an SW64 to hook up three dishes. Anybody know how much an SW64 costs?


If you have a SW44 already, check EBay. I got one a couple weeks ago for <$20. There were
a bunch of other SW64's there in the same price range, though many of them (like mine)
didn't include power inserter & transformer. But NBD if you can just reuse the ones from the SW44.


----------



## SammyC (Apr 15, 2005)

Just to let you guys know, out of the 21 HD original channels, only 3 of them are worth watching. RAVE is awesome. Equator is somewhat like a Discovery channel and very informative. I also have watched a couple movies on GuyTv. I guess everybody has their opinion on the content. Dish said they picked up 10 channels w/ the other 11 coming. That other 11 is Voom's cinema 10 which has 10 more movie channels. Too bad they are mostly 1990 and earlier. What I really liked about Voom was the other premium movie channels like Starz, Cinemax, HBO, Showtime, and The Movie Channel. They gave you a couple HD channels for each of them. I almost went w/ Dish but returned their 942. I already have cable as a back up and just expanded my programming w/ them and their DVRs. It figures that Dish would come out with this news after I was all squared away. I had a problem hitting the 110/119 satellites anyway and was good to go w/ the 61.5 but I'm not switching back again for 1 channel that I thought was worth it. RAVE!! For all of you current Dish owners. I think that in general you will really like the programming content. There is something for everyone. 
Peace Out -
SammyC


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I just sold my 811 last night.


I just got a 942 in that is available. :lol:


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

okay,, now I am trying to follow everything here but being satellite illiterate.... I have had the HD pak in the past but stopped it for lack of content. I just subscribed again and got the first 6 months at half price. So will I get the new ones or do I have to wait for them to be moved over to 110 / 119 which I believe are my satellites.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Stalky14 said:


> If you have a SW44 already, check EBay. I got one a couple weeks ago for <$20. There were a bunch of other SW64's there in the same price range, though many of them (like mine) didn't include power inserter & transformer. But NBD if you can just reuse the ones from the SW44.


Good idea. As soon as a date is announced for mirroring on 148 I will get one.

I have posted several times in other threads that I did not expect any new HD until well into 2006 and I was burned with the 921, but I am very happy to admit that I was WRONG! So wrong! Wrong, wrong wrong.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

For Legacy Users:

You can use an SW44 with an SW21(except on port 1 due to the power inserter) to Feed the HD Box. Or, if you have an SW64 and need 4 locations, you can do the same. Or, if you have a 500Twin, you can add the 61.5 to it using the SW21. This will also work on a 500 Quad. 

For DP Users:

You can connect a DP Dual/Sgl to a DP Twin or Quad using a DP21. You can also use a DP21 with a DP34. Since the HD channels will ONLY be seens by the HD receiver, then spending the extra$$ for the DP+44 is unneccessary at this time. However, with the 921/941, you would need 2 DP21s, and would NOT be able to use the DP+ Seperator, so 2 lines would be required. In that case, the DP+44 is the only way to go. 

As for the 129: So far, it looks like it will be used for locals like D-7 at the 72.5. This may be for Digital/HD LiL, but there has been no word yet. And I hope they don't plan on using the 129 for HD since it is 22 degrees in my area, and I have enough problems with the 119 as it is. For now, the Wings IS the best option. Also, the 105 is listed as locals/broadband on the info I got from E* this morning. So, I doubt they will push the 105 onto subs right now.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just contacted Dish and confirmed it is only 10 channels not 14, and it is only on the 61.5 Satellite.


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

JohnH said:


> Likely they will wait until VOOM shuts down in order to put them up on Rainbow-1(in a lease arrangement) for DISH Network subscribers.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Echostar just file with the FCC to have the rainbow 1 sat moved to 119 or 110?


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I just got the following in an email from Dish Network
> 
> Now I am confused. This is the first time I have heard 14 channels. Is this a misprint?


Well the '0' and '4' key are like... right next to each other. :grin: Weird typo


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

Maybe the 14 included the ones they offer already?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The 14 channels comment was made in a fax blast to all dealers (which I also received). Normally these fax blasts are supposed to remain confidential with the dealers. There are some who receive them, however, who don't know how to keep anything confidential.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Just contacted Dish and confirmed it is only 10 channels not 14, and it is only on the 61.5 Satellite.


Is it only on 61 for now with 148 to be added later, or did Dish explictly say that it will never be on 148?


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Yippee! Finally more channels. Glad my dish is pointing at 61.5 even though I'm in phoenix. It looks like its pointing at the ground but it works great!

Now to get that 942 to replace the good old 6000.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

LASooner said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Echostar just file with the FCC to have the rainbow 1 sat moved to 119 or 110?


EchoStar does not own Rainbow-1 or the frequencies at this time. It would be premature for them to request a movement of a satellite they do not own, AMC-15 and AMC-16 notwithstanding.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Richard King said:


> The 14 channels comment was made in a fax blast to all dealers (which I also received). *Normally these fax blasts are supposed to remain confidential* with the dealers. There are some who receive them, however, who don't know how to keep anything confidential.


Very true... I think the 12 listed were just a premature idea. Like the "effective" date for the new HD channels... we know that's not going to happen. Richard do you think the channels that are in the facts blast, but not in the press release are supposed to be a surprise or E* just decided not to carry them?


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I was told by Dish that *at this time* they don't have plans to mirror the channels on 148. Bummer.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mike123abc said:


> I suspect that Dish will lease some TPs from R-1 at 61.5 for a while. Dish has to lease them off of R-1 since Dish is not licensed to transmit on the R-1 TPs. When the R-1 sale goes through and Dish moves R-1 to 110, E3 can be authorized to transmit on the bought TP frequencies with possible help from E4. Talk about 2 broken satellites in one location! Perhaps later on in the year they can all be moved to 129 if E5 gets approval to move there.


What ever happened to SES Americom AMC-16 that was launched December 17th?


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

I said that whoever picked up the Voom content would probably be my next provider. However, seeing how this situation is slowly panning out, I think I'm going to sit tight where I am right now. Rainbow's own press release has said that the content will be provided to both satellite and cable providers, so I'm going to wait and see who else might pick up the Voom content. I don't think 10 channels and two dishes later I would be any more happy with DISH than what I was the first time around... Just my .02.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> What ever happened to SES Americom AMC-16 that was launched December 17th?


AMC-16 is currently testing Ka band at 97 W until early June, 2005 where Dish has a Ka band license. It then will be moved back to 85 W. It has already completed its Ku band testing at 84.9 W so if Dish plans to use the Ku band, it should be ready to go by mid June - early July.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I just got a 942 in that is available. :lol:


Thanks. That's quite considerate of you.

But, I think I'll be cool with the free Comcast HD DVR, while waiting for SBC to release their Media Portal.

This new HD pack will make the switch back to Dish much less painful. I was willing to put up with Dish's shortcomings just for that 2Wire box. The shortcomings will be way fewer now. Actually, as I can receive all of my local HD via OTA, SBC Dish will have an advantage over both D* and Comcast.

BTW, if they keep the HD Pack at $10, I will be very impressed, and give them the praise they'll deserve if they do it. I'll bet it'll go up to at least $15, when they add the add'l channels, though.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Seems the heat will build for those of us on the west coast. I have a spare legacy dish but no way to hook it up to my DP34 since I already am aimed at 110/119/148. Looks like I need some sort of additional switch and another DP LNB. I don't mind putting up an additional dish and I have a clear shot at 61.5 from the top of a two story house. My theater is down for construction right now so other than missing the opening shots, I can wait a couple weeks for them to work out the details. 
..Doyle


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

Orcatek said:


> Yippee! Finally more channels. Glad my dish is pointing at 61.5 even though I'm in phoenix. It looks like its pointing at the ground but it works great!
> 
> Now to get that 942 to replace the good old 6000.


I'm in Reno and my 61.5 looks like its pointed at the side of a mountain. How far west can you go before you can't get 61.5? Let's hear from someone west of Reno, NV.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I installed two dishes for 61.5 dish at our church in Cupertino California. One was on a 1 story building with a clear shot to the east. Dish elevation pretty much looked like it was straight up and down but have never had any problem with signal strength. Typically in the 90s using old Legacy Dish 300s. I just have to figure out how to hook up a 4th input on my DP34 and it seems someone here has the details. 

..Doyle


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Tree no longer problem!  (No, not the chainsaw! :lol: )

I took off early today from the office, stopped at Home Depot on my way home, purchased a 4 lb sledge hammer and a 6' high 1-5/8" fence post. Got home, walked around my back yard with my compass, found the _ONLY_ spot in the back of my lot that has a reasonably clear view of 61.5, and proceeded to pound the fence post into the ground 2.5'. Took out my hacksaw, cut off the now mangled top of the fence post, climbed up on my ladder, pulled my 148 dish off of its mount, put it on the fence post, ran new cable all the way around my fence to my ground block, pulled my 942 and little TV outside to aim the dish, aimed the dish, tightened everything down, and wa-lah! I now have my Dish300 pointing at 61.5, and actually getting a stonger signal from there than I was from 148!

The only downside to my new install here is that I'm very close to the limit of cable length. The total run from receiver to dish for 61.5 is now more than 200', so I'm pushing it in that regard.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I searched online for various connection diagrams but couldn't find anything using a DP 21 with a DP34. It would seem that I could run my normal 110/119/148 into the DP34 and then feed the other receivers with a normal DP34 output. Can I then take one of the DP34 outputs and run it into the input of a DP21, run the 61.5 output into the other DP21 input and then run the output of that DP21 to my HD receiver (6000 with DP Adapter)?

..Doyle


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Doyle - yup. That's the way you'd do it.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The only downside to my new install here is that I'm very close to the limit of cable length. The total run from receiver to dish for 61.5 is now more than 200', so I'm pushing it in that regard.


Use solid copper cable and you will be fine.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

chewey said:


> I'm in Reno and my 61.5 looks like its pointed at the side of a mountain. How far west can you go before you can't get 61.5? Let's hear from someone west of Reno, NV.


I live 174 miles east of you and It looks like mine is aiming toward the ground. The angle is better than I expected and I get 61.5 very well with trees and all.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

boylehome said:


> Use solid copper cable and you will be fine.


Yeah, I'll have to go get some. Right now I'm using the RG-6 from Home Depot that's swept test to 2.2 Ghz. Got any idea where a good source would be?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow Mark, you didn't waste any time.

Guess your're gonna sacrifice the local Telemundo and shopping channels. Any problems getting Dish to switch you to the East coast CBS?

I would have waited till at least Monday.

My guess is that Dish is surprised by the amount of activity this has generated (judging by all the missing details - which sats, cost, CSR training).

Bet they'll be thinking this weekend. If they decide not to mirror (doubtful - there will be people screaming on the West coast), what will they charge for the extra dish installation (a real pain for people with 148 locals).


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yeah, I'll have to go get some. Right now I'm using the RG-6 from Home Depot that's swept test to 2.2 Ghz. Got any idea where a good source would be?


Mark check out this site: http://www.buy.com/retail/Product.a...ord=90145963&Category=Electronics&dcaid=17282
There are lots of cable stops on the web but I see that most have alloy jacketing. I think that 3Ghz should work. OK, here is one more spot where it looks like actual copper shielding plus copper core: http://www.hometech.com/techwire/coax.html


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

DoyleS said:


> I installed two dishes for 61.5 dish at our church in Cupertino California. One was on a 1 story building with a clear shot to the east. Dish elevation pretty much looked like it was straight up and down but have never had any problem with signal strength. Typically in the 90s using old Legacy Dish 300s. I just have to figure out how to hook up a 4th input on my DP34 and it seems someone here has the details.
> 
> ..Doyle


I used to have one pointed at 61.5 from Campbell, CA, mounted on top of the backyard shed. It actually appeared to be pointed slightly downward! But, it worked. So, it's certainly possible as far west as California. 
That was back when some HBO channels were on 61.5. I think that's where the DD5.1 channels were, IIRC. I had two 18" dishes at that time, at 119 and 61.5. Eventually, I swung the 61.5 around to 148, and replaced the 119 dish with a D500.


----------



## GB42 (Dec 17, 2003)

Gosh this IS really entertaining!!! Reminds me of the movie Independence Day where everyone is on the roof of the highrise waving signs to the aliens. (not sure why but it does.)


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yeah, I'll have to go get some. Right now I'm using the RG-6 from Home Depot that's swept test to 2.2 Ghz. Got any idea where a good source would be?


www.perfect-10.tv. They offer solid copper RG6. Reasonable prices. Have to become a dealer to order tho.....


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Your 61.5 dishes pointing at the ground sounds sort of like my 148 dish. 
I had to modify the mount pole to allow it to go that low and also had to use a 30" dish to get usable signal.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

David_Levin said:


> Wow Mark, you didn't waste any time.
> 
> Guess your're gonna sacrifice the local Telemundo and shopping channels.
> 
> I would have waited till at least Monday.


I've got a new 24" dish being delivered on Monday that I'm going to put back up pointing at 148. I was originally going to use the 24" dish for 61.5, but I don't believe that I need to anymore.

Thanks for the links for cable, everyone! Nothing like doing a dish relocation with snow falling...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yeah, I'll have to go get some. Right now I'm using the RG-6 from Home Depot that's swept test to 2.2 Ghz. Got any idea where a good source would be?


Skywalker, swept to 3Ghz. Very pliable stuff, easy to work with. How much do you need?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Somewhere around 125-150 feet I think. I don't have an exact measurement, but could get one.


----------



## balthrop (Nov 14, 2004)

I should have known there would be a catch. 

After speaking to Tech Support tonight about trying to obtain a dish to point at the 61.5 satelite, I was told by a Tech Support supervisor named Jessie that existing HD Pack customers *will not * be getting the Voom channels beginning May 1. Only those customers who where with Voom, and call in after May 1 to switch to Dish Network will have access to those channels.

_"There are no plans to offer Voom programming to existing HD-Pack customers on May 1. A promotion for existing customers may become available in the future."_ (quoting an internal memo read to me by the same supervisor. :nono2:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's not correct. Most CSR's don't have all of the correct information yet, because things have changed a couple of times today. Call them at this time tomorrow, and existing customers will be able to order the voom channel package.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Doyle - yup. That's the way you'd do it.


Mark

If I wanted to add a dish for 61.5,(presently using a dish 500 with a quad legacy) I could interupt both feeds into my 921, install a sw21 into each feed, bring feeds from the new dish aimed at 61.5 and I'd be set?? I have 2 sw21 from my earliest install. What would I use for an LNB on the new dish??


----------



## Dish Dude (Mar 13, 2005)

why not just pick up a DPP 44 PLUS Switch and be done with it, and dp lnbs


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

IamtheEggman said:


> Mark
> 
> If I wanted to add a dish for 61.5,(presently using a dish 500 with a quad legacy) I could interupt both feeds into my 921, install a sw21 into each feed, bring feeds from the new dish aimed at 61.5 and I'd be set?? I have 2 sw21 from my earliest install. What would I use for an LNB on the new dish??


Yup. An older legacy E* or even a standard D* lnb will work fine. You can't use a DP LNB with a legacy system.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> Yup. An older legacy E* or even a standard D* lnb will work fine. You can't use a DP LNB with a legacy system.


Larry
I have an earlier lnb(it has 2 outputs) from my original dish 500. it had 2 seperate lnbs(110,119), can I use one of those on another dish. What do I use for a bracket to hold a single lnb in place??
Edit: got my answer on the bracket from a catalog, single lnb dish


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Rainbow Media Holdings to Launch and Operate VOOM 21 HD Originals; Signs Major Distribution Agreement with EchoStar Communications Corporation

JERICHO, N.Y.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--April 29, 2005--Rainbow Media Holdings LLC:

-- Greg Moyer and Nora Ryan Named Co-General Managers of VOOM 21 HD Originals

-- VOOM HD originals will appear on DISH Network

Rainbow Media Holdings LLC today announced that it will operate and launch the VOOM 21 HD Originals, an innovative suite of 21 high-definition channels, for distribution to cable operators and satellite TV providers. Rainbow also announced today that it has concluded its first major carriage agreement for the channels with EchoStar Communications Corporation, which will carry ten of the HD channels on its DISH Network, expanding to carry all 21 channels by 2006. The terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Rainbow Media CEO Joshua Sapan stated: "Throughout its history, Rainbow has been at the forefront of innovation in television programming, from cable to VOD and now HD, creating and developing highly successful networks that deliver compelling programming to targeted audiences. Signing our first distribution agreement with EchoStar validates our long-held confidence in the business opportunities inherent in the growing consumer demand for quality high-definition programming. We believe that these channels represent a vital and viable new business for Rainbow Media and its distribution partners."

Rainbow Media has a rich history of "firsts" in creating groundbreaking original content for a wide variety of consumer interests and a number of different platforms. Rainbow created some of the nation's first regional sports channels, with MSG Network and the Fox Sports Net regionals; the first regional news channel with News12; the first arts and entertainment network with Bravo; and the first classic movie channel with American Movie Classics. Rainbow developed Mag Rack, the first VOD service with original programming and was the first to deliver sports programming in high definition on its MSG Network.

As part of today's announcement, Nora Ryan and Greg Moyer have been named co-general managers of the VOOM 21 HD Originals. Ms. Ryan and Mr. Moyer have both been overseeing the management and development of the 21 channels and their content over the past year. Gregg Hill, president of Rainbow Network Sales, will now direct the positioning and sales of the HD networks as new, valuable and unique product for Rainbow, specifically designed for the growing HD audience.

"Once again, Rainbow is proactively addressing a growing viewing need within the marketplace," stated Mr. Hill. "From a sales standpoint, we are very excited about the potential of today's announcement. Consumers now demand content that maximizes the HD viewing experience and Rainbow will be the only content provider in the market filling this lucrative void. VOOM 21 HD Originals will also serve our television partners with great value as Rainbow now provides them with one-stop shopping for the best content on the cable, VOD and HD tiers." ......

Source and the rest of the article: http://home.businesswire.com/portal...ewsLang=en&beanID=2133606841&viewID=news_view


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

VOOM 21 HD Originals Unveiled at EchoStar Dealer Conference in Nashville, TN on Friday, April 29, 2005 by Rainbow Media President and CEO Josh Sapan (R) and Eric Sahl, VP of Programming for EchoStar (L)

Photo of Rainbow Media's Josh Sapan and EchoStar's Eric Sahl at EchoStar Dealer Conference is Available on Business Wire's Web Site and AP PhotoExpress

- http://home.businesswire.com/portal...ewsLang=en&beanID=2133606841&viewID=news_view

- http://home.businesswire.com/portal...ng=en&ndmConfigId=1000003&moduleId=2133606841

Rainbow Media Holdings LLC launched the Voom 21 HD Originals, a suite of 21 high-definition channels May 1. EchoStar Communications Corp. is the first company to offer the suite.

Joshua Sapan, Rainbow Media president and CEO, told Satellite Today that 10 of the 21 Voom HD Originals channels launched on Dish Network, EchoStar's direct-to-home satellite television service. "When EchoStar deploys MPEG-4 more widely, we will offer the full 21 channels" to Dish Network subscribers, Sapan said.

EchoStar is expected to begin offering the full package by the end of the year andVoom 21 will be offered to subscribers as part of EchoStar's HD programming package at no additional charge. "In the near term, during this transition phase, there will likely be a small incremental charge to access the Voom programming," he said.

EchoStar did not release pricing information specifically related to this HD program offering.


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

Question about adding 61.5 to my setup. Currently, I have a Super Dish and a DP34. I've ordered a DP44 to use with an older legacy Dish 300 that I have pointed at 61.5. In the meantime, I have disconnected 105 from the DP34 and connected the 61.5 legacy LNB just so I can see if it works. After running a switch check, it only sees 110 and 119. I've already verified that the cable from the 61.5 dish is good and I can get a signal by connecting it directly to another receiver. So my question is, can a legacy LNB be used on a DP34 or DP44?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, you can't use a legacy LNB with DishPro switches.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Hmmm.... Seems the story keeps changing. Now the Voom channels are an additional subscription. I think I'll hang out on the sideline for awhile to see how this shakes out. No point in running out and buying an additional DP LNB and DP21 just to have another increase in the bill. 
Tomorrow will bring lots of posts to this thread as we see whether all HDpaks get this or how they shake it out. 

Thanks for the confirmation on the hookup Mark!

..Doyle


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> No, you can't use a legacy LNB with DishPro switches.


Thanks for the info Mark. The only other equipment I have is a Dish 500 with a twin DP LNB. So I set it up and aimed it at 61.5 using an old 301 receiver. After connecting it to the DP34 and doing a switch check on my 941, it shows up as "twin DP, good connection, no signal". I guess this won't work either. Does this mean that I will have to buy a single DP LNB?

Thanks.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

FourLizards said:


> Does this mean that I will have to buy a single DP LNB?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, and an "I" bracket as the current bracket for the 500 is designed for 110/119.

With some work, you could tweak your 500 dish positioning so either the 119 or 110 sees 61.5. When doing the check switch, it would show 61.5 for one side but zip for the other.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Fourlizards, I think you'd be better off getting a DP Dual LNB (or single if you can still find one).

I think the biggest problem that everyone's having today is that there are so many rumors being generated right now by everyone over at Scott's site, that people are starting to get very confused about what's real and what isn't. The fact is that we just don't know everything that's been thrown around as fact. And, we probably won't have the full story until things start tomorrow.

From what I can tell, here's what we do know as fact right now:

1. The 10 former voom channels will be added to 61.5 either late tonight or early tomorrow morning sometime.

2. Dish will be charging an additional fee to add these 10 channels to your account. Whether that fee is $5 or $10 remains to be seen.

3. The 10 voom channels will not be mirrored at 148 or any other satellite initially. They _probably_ will be in the future sometime, but there's no good information about that at this point. If you want the channels, you're going to have to do what I did yesterday afternoon and come up with some way of getting a satellite dish looking at 61.5.

4. CSRs cannot add the new channels to your account until they go live, which will be sometime late tonight or tomorrow morning. It will do you no good to call CSRs now and try to get them to do it.

5. Information flow to the CSRs has never been one of Dish Network's strong points. Because of this, the CSRs don't have all of the answers, and in fact, some of them are putting out incorrect information. In this situation, take everything that the CSRs tell you with a grain of salt.

I'm just as excited about the addition of the channels as the rest of you, but let's take a deep breath and not go completely off the deep end until all of the facts are known.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark,

This is excellent information. I hope the majority get to see it.

John


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

Mark,
I already have a DP Dual LNB. I have only one side connected and it is pointed at 61.5 with a good signal strength. However, when I connect it to port 3 of the DP34 and run a switch test on my 941, port 3 shows up as "twin". The details say "Port 3 DP Twin Good Connection, No Signal". Is there anything else I need to do on the 941 to make it see 61.5?

Thanks.


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok guys I have a 921 and an 811. 2 dishes on the roof. according to the "switch matrix"
I have a SW64 and reception of 119 110 and 148.
My dishes are on the roof 30 + feet above the ground.
Do I have any chance of re pointing the dish for 148 to 61.5?
What am i receiving on 148?
I want more hd. I don't care about CBS hd as I get it off air just fine.
I forgot to mention that I am right next to LAX in southern California.
Do I have a chance?
Thanks.
Yaesumofo


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

In Playa Del Rey (next to LAX on the north) and 61.5 was received fine (dish on roof)


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

So What's the final word on what satellite it will be on?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnGfun said:


> So What's the final word on what satellite it will be on?


Initially 61.5 . No firm word on when a mirror will be set up on 148, but E* does have the space if they pull their test channels.

JL


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Read above. :shrug:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Fourlizards, first do you mean 921 or 942? And, are you sure you have a DP Dual, not a DP Twin LNB? The DP Dual lnb is about an inch, maybe an inch and a half wide, with one round white plastic cover on it. The DP Twin is significantly wider, with the white plastic cover much larger because it's basically got 2 LNBs inside the case.

yaesumoko - the answer is maybe. From southern California, your look angle at 61.5 is going to be very low, probably around 12-15 degrees above horizontal, so you've got to have a clear LOS with no trees, hills, etc. You're currently getting some of your more minor local channels from 148, along with CBS-HD from Los Angeles (if you have it turned on). You may need a 24" dish to get enough signal.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Monday's headlines: "Dish threw a party but nobody came" :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

waltinvt said:


> Monday's headlines: "Dish threw a party but nobody came" :lol:


What's your problem? Not getting any lately? :lol:


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

These must be the lucky eleven, being kidnapped & held to lure 411 sales.

Kung Fu HD
World Cinema HD
Gunslingers HD
ha ha HD
Vice HD
Film Fest HD
Faimily Room HD
Divine HD
Worldsport HD
Auction HD
MOOV HD


Thank god, rescued from dirty porn, indecency movies, duplicate west coast feeds,
and steriod sports! 
These twelve are not compelling enough for the HD leader! Nor compelling to hijack you into helping out to pay for your HD investment. 

Playboy Hot HD
Enocre HD
Universal HD+
STARTZ HD East & West
Cinamax HD East & West
HBO West HD
Showtime West HD
The Movie Channel HD
NFL Network HD
Fox Sports Net Florida HD


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 22, 2005)

sampatterson said:


> In Playa Del Rey (next to LAX on the north) and 61.5 was received fine (dish on roof)


Was?
What type of switch?
I just went up and repointed the now dish pointed at 148.
I have a problem.
When pointed in the direction of 61.5 the two dishes are so close together that the LNA thing at the end of the arm on the other dish ends up smack on the middle of the beam path. I get no signal.
Looks like I will have to move the dish a cople of foot to get a signal. What huge pain in the ass.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That is definitely a problem...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Couple of things...

On the choice of channels... The Voom originals would be something Dish could purchase in one swoop from Rainbow, probably at a good price all things considered.

Other HD like Starz, Max, Universal, and so on... aren't owned by Voom... so the Dish/Voom deals mean nothing in regards to them. Charlie would have to negotiate with each respective company to carry those... and some may be more expensive than you think... perhaps part of why Voom was so expensive per month maybe?

On another front... Maybe it is the cynic in me... but IF Dish was doing to add these for free right now, I bet the deluge of calls made them think about a $5 increase... and if they were already planning a $5 increase... maybe they got enough calls to make them think they could charge $10 more.

Sometimes calling and calling a company isn't in your best interest... IF they made the announcement, and we all "ho-hum"ed it... we might have gotten an even better deal while they were waiting for us to call up.

It also seems strange... if they are going to go live tomorrow... that they wouldn't want us to know how much it is going to be so they could get more of us to sign on the first day... also if they let CSRs sign people up in advance, they could help their call volume after midnight tonight when it appears they might get slammed with requests.

Lastly... is this something you'd have to call a CSR to add? Or could you add the package from your remote (assuming a phone line connection and all)? Or perhaps add it from the Web site?


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

I did a site search on the dish website for "voom" and got 10 results. One for each of the new HD channels. It gives the sat (61.5), the the channel number and the transponder. The interesting thing is that the name of the package these channels are available in is called "Voom Original". It looks like it will be a completely seperate package from the current HD package.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow cool nice find, they're hidden on the website now 

Yes, the seperate packge will be $5 a month.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

How Much Does a Dish For 61.5 Cost. Or does dish provide it?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the charge is $99 to get one installed.

Dunno if it includes the switches to integrate it with your other dish. Would makes sense that it does. If so that's a fair price if you price out the components seperatly.

About $50 for the dish, $30 for the LNB, $30 for the Switch. Then they throw in the installation. Sounds good to me


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

BFG said:


> I think the charge is $99 to get one installed.
> 
> Dunno if it includes the switches to integrate it with your other dish. Would makes sense that it does. If so that's a fair price if you price out the components seperatly.
> 
> About $50 for the dish, $30 for the LNB, $30 for the Switch. Then they throw in the installation. Sounds good to me


I can probally find all of that on ebay cheap...I'll add it up and let you guys that don't have a 61.5 know the price.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

About $40 with Shipping off eBay.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

What Switches are required for 4 receivers and a Superdish and 61.5.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Dpp44


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

yaesumofo said:


> Was?
> What type of switch?
> I just went up and repointed the now dish pointed at 148.
> I have a problem.
> ...


That sucks that you have to move the dish.

In PDR I had a Dish 500 + Dish 300 + SW64. When we moved to GA I installed my dishes in the winter and had to move my 61.5 then next spring by about 3 feet, as I had leaf fade once the leaves came on!


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

Mark,
Sorry, I meant 921. The LNB I have is a twin (it was used on an old Dish 500 that I have). Is it possible to use it with a DP44 to add 61.5 into my existing Super Dish setup?

Thanks.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

I wonder if the sat. will change when mpg4 comes?
I am sorry but I can't see myself putting up another dish, running cable possibly having to spend 50-90 $ plus another 5 $ month for it.
This is poor programming decisions to me. I can buy into the fact that it may require additional fee but why not structure it like the Americas... packages.
For 5 month you get a,b,c
for 10 month you get a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j
etc.

What will happen in 06 when other 11 come. Will that be called voom original II and be another 5 $
Think I am going to wait and see what comes around

Who knows maybe when they make 942 for lease to existing cust. they will throw in for free for 6 months or something

They should throw in for free for at least 6 months for 921 owners

One question if i am not pointed to 61.5 will they still show up in guide? very curious about content before I would consider getting


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

FourLizards said:


> Mark,
> Sorry, I meant 921. The LNB I have is a twin (it was used on an old Dish 500 that I have). Is it possible to use it with a DP44 to add 61.5 into my existing Super Dish setup?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm thinking not, based on your results. You're sure it's a DishPro Twin (black DP logo on it)?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

So what is on Monster and Majestic? These are apparently the movie channels but former Voom subscribers say they are converted B movies.
Rave is music (not my thing). Rush is sports (not sure what they carry). 
Like I said, I'll wait and see what falls out tomorrow. 

..doyle.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

It wont be that exciting, except for the fact that it's HD, 4 hours a day, 4 days a week and you'll see everything those channels will play for the whole month


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm thinking not, based on your results. You're sure it's a DishPro Twin (black DP logo on it)?


Yes, it does have the black DP logo on it. I guess I better track down a single DP LNB. I guess the internal switch is what messes things up.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

UT_Texan said:


> One question if i am not pointed to 61.5 will they still show up in guide?


No.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

FYI, just got this a little while ago from one of my very good contacts...

the channels will go live around 2am EDT according to what he's seeing come across his screen. Cost will be $5 (as of 15 minutes ago).


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

2AM?

voom isn't even shutting off until 3AM

4AM sounds better.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

4AM may sound better, but he specifically said "2 hours from now" at 11:45pm EDT.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For the folk who insist that this would be only for new Voom customers, and not existing Dish customers... think about this..

At most 50,000 Voom customers exist and some of them are already Dish customers... so that is the absolute most people Dish could convert to their service and offer them this deal.

Since the deal was just announced this Thursday in a press release, there'd be no way to have a significant number of those Voom customers installed and activated by tomorrow (or I guess its today now that it is past midnight)... so Dish wouldn't be getting any money until the install happens, presumably next week at the earliest.

Why on earth would they not want to activate this for everyone now (whether it gets $5 or not) than to spend time/money tracking who can have it and who can't for several weeks while they try and get people installed?

I also can't imagine they would release a press release worded the way they did this week IF they weren't going to offer it to everyone. It'd be a pretty useless press release the way it was worded if it only applied to Voom customers that Dish didn't have yet!

Most of this I chalk up to the rampant rumor mill... and am waiting to see them light up in my episode guide as red before I figure I have to call and ask... Everything up until that happens is really speculation even if we think we are hearing it from a reliable source.

Even the reliable source information has been a moving target the last 24 hours, as Dish is probably tweaking all sorts of stuff in-house to get everyone on the same page.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a hardware deal that's only for the voom subs coming over to dish, that's already been cleared up.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

It's 11 on the west coast. So who has it? 


..Doyle


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well VOOM has not shutdown yet, it being only 11 out that-a-way.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nothing's lit up yet. If I'm still awake, I'll see the programming as soon as the switch is flipped.  I'm sitting here watching for anything on tr 7 right now...

Fact is that it'll probably be at least 45 minutes more, and likely more than that for the switchover to take place.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Scott heard that it can't be ordered until 8AM EDT. But you should probably get the channels in red when they're switched over, but that might be till 7am either. I dunno when it happens i'm sure I'll read it


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Must be nice to have a receiver which allows one to see the "new" Tps on 61.5 in the signal test screen.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Must be nice to have a receiver which allows one to see the "new" Tps on 61.5 in the signal test screen.


Yes it would be...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DISH receivers never did allow one to see those Odds below 25 in the signal test screen even when they were using them years ago.


----------



## Moorebid (Jun 7, 2004)

Welp, I'm seeing 10 new channels between 9470-9482. GuyTV's got _Robocop 2_ on right now, with _Robocop 3_ right after that&#8230; and Ultra's got _Full Frontal Fashion: Milan_. *bites lip* Oh, if only I had $5/mo to spend&#8230;


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I spent 30 minutes on the phone with E* to get the HD upgrade. I had to demand a superior to get things straightened out. I had to use the EchoStar Communications Investor Relations News Release as the CSR crew have informations telling them that the package is for, "new customers only." The proof I have states nothing about new customers it is just customers!!!!! Got all the available HD channels at this time. I should also qualify for the equipment and DVR upgrade.

Here is the site to the EchoStar Communications Corp. News Release:

http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=703340


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm watching them now.  I've got a good friend who's a CSR that had me signed up as soon as the codes became available last night. Looks like the new channels went live at 4:00am EDT this morning.


----------



## trido (Nov 7, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yes it would be...


mark are the ten voom channels on Rainbow 1 or the echostart SAT?

trido


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

They're on Rainbow 1, from what I understand, but it should make no difference.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

trido said:


> mark are the ten voom channels on Rainbow 1 or the echostart SAT?
> 
> trido


According to CRS Supervisor, the transponders used are 1, 3, 5, and 7. Having checked the satellite transponders, I suspect they are coming off of R1.


----------



## Dave RL (Dec 29, 2004)

Any word yet on when they will be mirrored on 148? 

I have a second dish pointed at 148 but my wife will flip if I point it at 61.5 and lose our locals. 

BTW thanks for all the great info

-Dave


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

OK, just called Dish csr, mistake I know, well they now know about the channels, hmmm go figure, but tell me they are not available to existing costumers and that they have no idea when they will be. Is E always this disorganized? Does anyone know when I will be able to get my hands on these channels? I'm glad I found this site because Dish is useless, if it wasn't for this place I would have dropped Dish months ago.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

David K said:


> OK, just called Dish csr, mistake I know, well they now know about the channels, hmmm go figure, but tell me they are not available to existing costumers and that they have no idea when they will be. Is E always this disorganized? Does anyone know when I will be able to get my hands on these channels? I'm glad I found this site because Dish is useless, if it wasn't for this place I would have dropped Dish months ago.


If you have 61.5 and the HD Pack and get the right CSR, you can get them now.


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm thinking not, based on your results. You're sure it's a DishPro Twin (black DP logo on it)?


Mark,
Just for fun, I switched from the right side output to the left side output of the Twin LNB and performed another switch test and it correctly identified the signal as 61.5. I can now see the HD demo channel as well all the Voom channels listed in red in the guide. No idea why switching outputs would make any difference (since it's the same output for two receivers), but I thought I'd mention it in case this info might help anyone else.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

David K said:


> OK, just called Dish csr, mistake I know, well they now know about the channels, hmmm go figure, but tell me they are not available to existing costumers and that they have no idea when they will be. Is E always this disorganized? Does anyone know when I will be able to get my hands on these channels? I'm glad I found this site because Dish is useless, if it wasn't for this place I would have dropped Dish months ago.


David, If you have a dish aimed at 61.5 call them back after you go to this site and read the info. See my post above.

http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=703340

John


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

boylehome said:


> David, If you have a dish aimed at 61.5 call them back after you go to this site and read the info. See my post above.
> 
> http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=703340
> 
> John


Thanks guys, that's the problem, I don't. I have a 500 quad LNB aimed at the 110/119, I have a 921 and 2 other receivers. I really don't know where to begin installing a 2nd Dish with my current set up on my own and would gladly pay (if a promotion isn't going to start next week or something). Any Ideas?


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

Here's the hassle I had to go through to get the VOOM channels.

After calling the main Dish number and sitting on hold for about 20 minutes, the CSR tells me that it's only for new customers. I told her that other people are getting them and that my friend in FL just got them added. She put me on hold for a few minutes more and came back to tell me that her supervisor also says that I can't have the package becase it's for new customers only. I asked to speak to her supervisor and she put me on hold for another 5 minutes. The supervisor never got online to speak to me. Instead, the CSR came back and gave me another number to call, 800-WOW-HDTV. She said that the number was for Dish's programming department. So I called it and waited about 3 minutes for a CSR. She seemed a bit confused and put me on hold to see if those channels were available. I was guessing that she would come back and give me the same story about new customers, but instead she told me the price ($5) and added them. 

At least I got them, but why do they make things so difficult?


----------



## FRACH (May 1, 2005)

I am new to this forum but found it because of another link on another forum. Anyway, I was on the phone with a supervisor 20 min. and he said the $19.99 deal was for the NY metro area only and I'm not eligable because of where I live. It is because of a contract dispute with the NY Mets and Cablevision! Any thoughts? Also, does any one know if the 942 is Mpeg 4 compatable? A friend of mine is getting one and Dish said it was Mpeg 4 ready?! Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

That deal is for that area. E* has a deal for V* subscribers that were turned off this morning that IS similar. As for the 942, once again, it is NOT MPEG4 compatible OR upgradable. Sorry.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

Man, you guys are awesome!!!! I called the 1-800-WOW-HDTV and no problem, they added the Voom tier and set me up for installation of the 2nd dish on Tue for $99. And they had been charging me a 5.00 lease fee on my 921 which I purchased, so they knocked that fee off added the 5.00 Voom fee, so my bill didn't change. It's funny how they wouldn't give me back my $$ for the billing mistake but oh well. Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

After reading the forums this morning, I was prepared for a hassle...

but I called at 1:00pm and I don't think the whole call even took 2 minutes. I waited for a couple of seconds after the "Your hold time will be 2 minutes" recording... got a guy who asked to verify my name/number... I told him I wanted to activate the new HD channels.

All he asked was if I had 1 dish or 2 on my roof, I told him I had 2 since I had mine from back when it was required still connected and I could see all the new channels in red in my guide... he said ok, punched me up... and even told me how much my next bill would be with the $5 increase per month.

Before I hung up, they were lit up on my 6000...

Only one minor glitch... once activated, they were in ALL CHAN as active and I could watch them... but they weren't yet in ALL SUB so I had to wait about 25 minutes before I could add them to my favorites list and go back to using my custom list rather than the all channels mode.

The pictures look nice, but I haven't had time to fully sit and absorb yet... the only other glitch I'm seeing is that the program guide info for Guy TV isn't close to accurate... while the others seem to be. Whatever is on right now sure isn't Robocop 3... might actually be a better movie, but I don't know what it is yet!


----------



## FRACH (May 1, 2005)

I had that problem with VOOM a couple of weeks before they shut down. The guide was way off as well as some of their channels (HD and SD). I would have ESPNHD on and StarzHD would pop up. 

Jeff


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

David K said:


> Is E always this disorganized?


Yes, actually.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Literally took me 3 minutes from the time I first started dialing. I asked the CSR if they were getting slammed today regarding this and she just laughed and said "Oh yea." Well $16.00 more dollars in old Charlie's pocket. So how is D* doing on adding new HD?


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Fairly new to this forum. After I googled up the news regarding voom early this morning I called the main Dish number and the rep told me basically what the other posts were reflecting that the offer was only for previous voom custs and not offered for dish yet and that they were in the dark as to when it would be made available. Had to work today and called them on my final break at approx 4pm pdt and after an amazingly short (less than 1 min wait) was happy to hear that indeed it is available and I am now scheduled ($100.00 dish install and $5.00) and they will hook me up Wednesday with a third dish on the roof. Reading the posts now I am wondering if I need the third dish or if I can use the existing 2nd dish. I think I have one dish for 110 and 119 and one aimed at 148 for locals. Am I right in thinking that 61.5 is a radically different direction from the others? I don't really like the idea if another dish up there...


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

The 61.5 is on the east side, where th 148 is on the west. It appears that E* MAY mirror the V* channels on the 148, but no idea when. It may be worth waiting because you may end up with LOS issues for the 61.5 in your area.


----------



## Moorebid (Jun 7, 2004)

&#8230;and even if you don't have line of sight issues, you most certainly will have rain-fade issues. I've had an old Sony DSS dish aimed at 61.5 for nearly 4 years. (I've also tried a Dish 300 with no difference.) With signal ranging between the low 60's to the mid 80's (with the HD content on the weaker transponders, of course), I'd often lose sufficient signal in even a moderate shower, and that was with QPSK. It's going to be even worse with 8PSK (I got a usuable signal around 37% with QPSK, now it needs to be closer to 57%).

Neither my Dish 811 nor my 6000 will allow me to select the transponders where the Voom channels supposedly reside, so I can't get a reading for signal strength, but they are supposedly stronger than the others, so signal loss may be minimized somewhat, but with ~6% degree of variation at any given time in _clear_ weather, I'd still expect it fairly frequently.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

As my wife won't part with the Tacoma PBS station (where the 2nd dish is pointed) looks like I'll be the first 3 dish house in the neighborhood. With the yagi and 8 bowtie up there my son says I'm doing a community service serving as a lightining rod (yes all is grounded). Thanks for the info on the questionable signal from 61.5. I'll post Wed on how it turned out.


----------



## CornChex (Dec 24, 2004)

I have a dish pointed at 61.5, but I do not have a HD television. Would I still be able to view the VOOM programming without a HD television? What is the minimum amount of equipment I would have to purchase to be able to see the new VOOM channels. (I have a PVR 508, I think). Thanks for your patience and help.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Your kidding right?

No you wouldn't, you need a HD receiver and TV. Cost you at least $700 for an el cheapo CRT HDTV and an 811 receiver upgrade/lease from Dish. YMMV.



CornChex said:


> I have a dish pointed at 61.5, but I do not have a HD television. Would I still be able to view the VOOM programming without a HD television? What is the minimum amount of equipment I would have to purchase to be able to see the new VOOM channels. (I have a PVR 508, I think). Thanks for your patience and help.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

CornChex said:


> I have a dish pointed at 61.5, but I do not have a HD television. Would I still be able to view the VOOM programming without a HD television? What is the minimum amount of equipment I would have to purchase to be able to see the new VOOM channels. (I have a PVR 508, I think). Thanks for your patience and help.


You do not NEED an HD tv to view HD material (it can be down rezed to 480i) but you will need an HD reciever like the 6000/811/921/942 to decode it.

Once you have the reciever you will have to set its out put to 480i for regular tv's or 480p for EDTV...and the 720p/1080i singnal will be downgraded to such.

Belive it or not the 921 actually does this nicely even better than the 942 at this stage.


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

CornChex said:


> I have a dish pointed at 61.5, but I do not have a HD television. Would I still be able to view the VOOM programming without a HD television? What is the minimum amount of equipment I would have to purchase to be able to see the new VOOM channels. (I have a PVR 508, I think). Thanks for your patience and help.


Yes you could. You could buy a 811 and use the composite outputs to your TV. The picture would not be HD. It would be a very clear SD, letterboxed 480i signal. I have both SD(composite out) and HD outputs(component out) running into my HD set in addition to another run to a SD 36" set. Discovery HD and HDNet in SD look just like a good DVD.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Man, what a roller coaster I've been on.

I go to CA for a business trip last Wednesday, and I got back in at 11:00 last night. I find out that there is a message on Weds. from some weird department at E*on my answering machine that I am supposed to call to "verify" my receivers, or something to that effect (This is after I've been wrestling with multiple Dishplayer smart card swaps, 921 drama, and the like for the last month). I call the number from out of town and they want me to read them the receiver and smart card codes. I tell them I am 3000 miles away and can I do it when I get back? They say OK, but sound terse like I am making THEIR lives difficult or that I am pulling a swifty or something (Yeah, the last 100 calls I've made have come from the 732 area code, but the one that day was from CA). SOOOOO, they decide to solve the problem by killing all my receivers except my 921. As my wife and I are in CA, and my kids are at my parents until Saturday, no one notices. My tech illiterate inlaws come down to watch my kids for the weekend at my house, and they then have no TV except the main one (thank heavens for that at least), and my kids are crying because none of their saturday morning cartoons recorded in their rooms and they can't watch TV (please no spoiled kids lectures.... they both get great grades and every kid needs a sanctuary to escape to occasionally). I get home at 10:30 last night and try to solve the problem. I dial in and wait 20 minutes (WTF???!!!?? I never have a tough time getting through) until someone picks up. They say I have to talk to the "reactivation" dept. or something like that. I say "Fine. Put me through to them". They say "I'm sorry they aren't in until 9AM Mountain Time on Monday and it is a different phone number". Now, I'm spitting nails mad after the last month's problems, and tell her that I want a supervisor. Another 5 minutes go by and someone picks up and tells me the same thing. I try to make my case against the major screwups they've been having with my account latley, and they keep apologizing, but not budging. I tell her that I understand I am not getting any further with THEM, so I wave the white flag after stating that I will be posting this incident to a few thousand eyes this morning here. So now I've done that.

OK, now for the other extreme. As I was gone for a few days, I don't even REALIZE that V* has finally had its long awaited death. BUT, like "The Princess Bride" said, V* was just "mostly dead". It is being resurrected on E*, which was my wish all along AND it is only $5 a month extra, which is not bad given our previous expectations. 

Wow, talk about mixed emotions. It is an experience to be really happy and really cheesed off at the same time at a company. I'm sneaking home for a late lunch to attempt to solve the problem in a bit.


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

BFG said:


> It wont be that exciting, except for the fact that it's HD, 4 hours a day, 4 days a week and you'll see everything those channels will play for the whole month


do the math...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Man, what a roller coaster I've been on.
> 
> I'm sneaking home for a late lunch to attempt to solve the problem in a bit.


OK, here's what happened according to the CSR.

They had some kind of an engineering upgrade of their software on their end and it hit each receiver and told it to phone home. Since only my 921 is plugged into a phone line, that one was spared the problem. My other 4 weren't and they got zapped with a termination signal... all channels except the freebies now in red. I called in and they had me manually give them receiver IDs, software versions, and location IDs. I did this and then they said the account took the updated info now and I should get the channels back which I did.

I was really ticked at first after the month I've had, but since I was technically at fault for not having the receivers connected, I'll give them a pass on this one (and they did try to call me while I was out of town). Besides, 10 new V* channels seems to have taken the edge off of my discomfort. The question now becomes, why didn't they give us the others? $5 more for the 10 new channels is OK. I'll pay another $5 even for the rest (Call it HD 5, HD 15, and HD30 (or however many they have)


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> OK, here's what happened according to the CSR.
> 
> They had some kind of an engineering upgrade of their software on their end and it hit each receiver and told it to phone home.


Hmmm, neither of my two are hooked up to a phone line. I'll bet there are a LOT of recievers out there that are not. I'm skeptical of the reason.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Some have contracts which require phone connection. Some don't.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

sampatterson said:


> In Playa Del Rey (next to LAX on the north) and 61.5 was received fine (dish on roof)


I just reaimed my 148 dish to point at 61.5. It wasn't easy, but I got a ~90
signal for my trouble. (I live in a SF valley, but the mountain is to the West -
lucky for me).

I now have the 10 VOOM channels. I just need to call and bug the CSR again to
move my CBS-HD West to CBS-HD East. Anyone have an issue moving a vaild
CBS-HD West to CBS-HD East? Or vica-versa? 

Good luck on those installs... George


----------



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

I am excited about the possibility of getting some more HD Channels. I am not a satellite guy so I am not sure what it is going to take me in order to start getting the VOOM channels.

I have a Dish500 (110 & 119) with a DP-Quad. 2 ports connected to a DP44.
I have a Dish300 (148) with a DP-Dual with 1 port connected to the DP44.
The DP44 is connected to a 942 as well as other receivers.

I also have a Dish500 (110 & 119) with a legacy Twin which is not in use (after I installed the DP44). 

Can I buy a new LNBF for the extra Dish500, point it to 61.5, connect it to the 4th port of the DP44 and have VOOM available to me? I am in Austin TX, will there be any issues seeing 61.5?

Another question/option: My Dish300 which is pointing to 148 is used to receive one channel, CBSHD out of LA. I don't want to loose CBSHD. Could I re-point this dish to 61.5, get CBSHD out of NY and have VOOM available (last choice). I like the 2 hour difference, it allows me to have many record options available and I would prefer to leave 148 as-is.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Some have contracts which require phone connection. Some don't.


Actually, E*'s EULA REQUIRES that ALL receivers be plugged into a land based phone line CONTINUOUSLY. Read it in the back of any manual............


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

If it's a requirement for service, then why do they remove the extra receiver fee on the 522/322 if you have a phone line plugged in? 

If the phone line were required, shouldn't they terminate service, instead of merely charging an extra $5, for no phone line?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

A lot of it has to do with logistics and enforement. They are fairly lax at enforcement, and cell phones and the internet have taken off so much that they would have to lose a good number of subs that way. D* is actually worse on this than E*, but they have valid reasons. I was only pointing out that it IS considered a requirement. With the dual tuner boxes, it's more of a way to get people to keep em plugged in. They also probably track overall channel usage, and the phone connection is the only way to do it.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm getting a little tired of Dish's story about programming and satellite locations for west coast customers. When I first signed up for Dish years ago, I had to have a 3-dish system from the beginning - 61.5 for international, which I can get even though I'm in the SF bay area - 119 for main, and 148 for locals.

Then they came up with the Dish 500 and 110/119. Their flagship SW64 switch could only take 3 satellites, not 4, so I disconnected the 148 for locals - international was more important to me back before HDTV ). The 148 dish was removed to clear up space in the patio.

Then a while later, they mirrored the international to 148. I had Echostar put a new dish for it, and I disconnected 61.5 again, but left the 61.5 dish on the roof for a while.

Then last year, I physically got rid of the 61.5 dish and put an OTA antenna on the pole where it used to be, reusing the wires put by echostar.

I didn't think I was going to live to regret removing 61.5. But eh, it happened. Now I can't get the new Voom HD channels because I don't have 61.5. I could put a dish back in, and buy a DPP44.

Did I mention I live in a condo ? Every change like this means in theory that I have to ask the association's board for permission. I have done it a couple times, but this is just too much.

It would be a relief if Dish could just decide once and for all whether the second dish should be at 61.5 or 148 for west coast users ... I want my HD, but I don't want 3 dishes + OTA. The HD locals are free and I'm never taking off my OTA antenna - and it's in the one spot that can see 61.5 which also doesn't make my neighbors scream


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

HotRod19579 said:


> I have a Dish500 (110 & 119) with a DP-Quad. 2 ports connected to a DP44.
> I have a Dish300 (148) with a DP-Dual with 1 port connected to the DP44.
> The DP44 is connected to a 942 as well as other receivers.
> 
> ...


Yes (DP Dual would work well for you). Yes, assuming that your waiver for CBS-HD is still valid. If it's not, (which it may very well not be - mine wasn't), then you won't be able to get CBS-HD East added.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

Sorry to cross post, but I didn't know where to post this.


OK, their out side installing my 61.5 dish now, about the warning of the channels moving to the 148, I asked the tech if he would put the dish in a position that it could be re-aimed to the 148 if this happens, he said that I could not get the 148 from here. So I called csr and asked what would happen to those of us who can't get the 148 if the channels are moved. Granted csr's are a waist of time, but this guy made a very good point, he said that the 148 is primarily a west coast sat and that they would not drop all their east coast costumers JUST to offer west coast only, he said if they move the channels they would have to find a way to move them to offer to both. He said not to sweat it, if they move, they would move to a sat I could re-aim to and get. What is you're guys take on this? BS?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

First, it was not a warning that the channels would be "moving" to 148. It was speculation that they would be mirrored or added at 148 sometime.

The CSR explaination is very good.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks, I see now I miss read the post.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I thought I would post my experience with Dish and my new HD stations. I do custom HT installs, when it comes to the inside, HD displays, de-interlacers, scalers, DVD, sat, cable receivers and such I'm in there. However when it comes to the outside, Dish installs, switches, yada yada, I know about enough to get me in trouble. The installer did a fantastic job, had me up and running in about 1/2 an hour and I'm looking at my Voom channels now, fantastic!!! My Pioneer Elite and 921 is eating it up like candy on Halloween. I wish every experience with Dish went this well. Now if I can just keep my 921 behaving I'll be in Heaven.

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

balthrop said:


> I should have known there would be a catch.
> 
> After speaking to Tech Support tonight about trying to obtain a dish to point at the 61.5 satelite, I was told by a Tech Support supervisor named Jessie that existing HD Pack customers *will not * be getting the Voom channels beginning May 1. Only those customers who where with Voom, and call in after May 1 to switch to Dish Network will have access to those channels.
> 
> _"There are no plans to offer Voom programming to existing HD-Pack customers on May 1. A promotion for existing customers may become available in the future."_ (quoting an internal memo read to me by the same supervisor. :nono2:


Called today to add 10 VOOMs to my HD package. No problems at all


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

The 61.5 was installed yesterday (an overcast day). The installer told me up front that only about 5% of locations in this area manage to pick up that sat. After doing the site check he was very optimistic and proceeded with the install. The short of it is I am up and working and the signal is in the 80 range on a less than perfect day. Just fortunate that the line of site from the chimney skirts all the large trees and points towards a natural depression in the hill to the east of me. The channels look great, looking forward to when they add the rest of them and straighten out the channel guide.


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

cebbigh said:


> The 61.5 was installed yesterday (an overcast day). The installer told me up front that only about 5% of locations in this area manage to pick up that sat. After doing the site check he was very optimistic and proceeded with the install. The short of it is I am up and working and the signal is in the 80 range on a less than perfect day. Just fortunate that the line of site from the chimney skirts all the large trees and points towards a natural depression in the hill to the east of me. The channels look great, looking forward to when they add the rest of them and straighten out the channel guide.


61.5 from Seattle and an 80 on the meter? Wow. Cool.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

So should I wait until the channels are mirrored on 148 or should I get a 61.5 dish installed now? I live in Phoenix. Is there anything else that I can get off the 61.5? I currently have 110/119 Dish 500


----------



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

If you were watching Sherl Crow in surround sound right now you would be getting that 61.5 dish ASAP....


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Depends on how bad you want more HD really. If you already have 148 and are not in a hurry wait it out till they mirror them. If your like alot of us and want it now.........

You can also get the Dish HD DEMO channel on 61.5. Its free (mostly for retailers etc.) and shows 15-20 min loops that you can use to amaze and wow your friends for at least 10 seconds!



ebaltz said:


> So should I wait until the channels are mirrored on 148 or should I get a 61.5 dish installed now? I live in Phoenix. Is there anything else that I can get off the 61.5? I currently have 110/119 Dish 500


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Is everyone having problems with the channel guide for voom? The movie channels (guy, majestic & monster) seem to be all over the map. I called dish repair and was told they knew nothing about it and then transfered me to the hd dept who also said they had no reports and knew of no problems. They even had me reboot my 921. They said they would check into it. This can't just be on my receiver and it seems odd that dish doesn't even know a problem exists.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, don't know what's coming up let alone what is on.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I am seeing problems with those as well


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I suspect the more people that call Dish to let them know that the voom program guide is messed up the quicker it will get fixed. If you do call, I'd suggest taking the option for their HDTV techs because you'll propably get passed to one anyway (like I was).


----------



## cicijay (Jan 6, 2003)

Adding the Voom pack was the most difficult experience in my life!

They told me I had to cancel my current HD pack and go to a monthly HD pack. I explained that if I had to get a refund on my Yearly HD Pack and went monthly that I would just take the refund and leave Dish. I could see I was going no were and asked to speak to a supervisor. I was put into the voicemail system that would not recognize input from my phone so I called back.

The next CSR appologize and he insisted that I only had one dish on my roof. I told him that could not be true because I subscribe to Sky Angel and was watching the HD Demo Channel. He put me on hold multiple times and finally agreed that I had 2 dishes but I needed another one pointing at 61.5 because it was a different dish. Then I told him I needed to speak to a supervisor

The supervisor tried to cancel my HD Yearly pack and I told him I wanted to keep it. He then added the Voom channels and tried to tell me they were 19.95/month. After I corrected him he agreed they were 5.00/monthand had me going in minutes.

Why is Dish trying to get me to drop the only commitment I have with Dish and go to a monthly fee?


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

channel guide for voom looks correct at the present time. maybe they fixed it?


----------

